

How do you convince the average web user to switch to a non-IE browser? - oemera
http://www.webdesignerdepot.com/2011/05/how-do-you-convince-the-average-web-user-to-switch-to-a-non-ie-browser/

======
bilban
You need to show them one unique feature that they like and find useful. It
could be a plugin/extension.

I'd suggest you say it's good practice to have the latest software installed.
And in the case of Internet Explorer - if they are using Windows XP - then
they ought to try an alternative - as the latest is not available for their
platform.

A lot of people just don't put the time aside to learn how to use or
understand their tools. I have a relative that has been using the web for only
a year. And they get hung up on the most simple of things. Remember your first
experiences? Computers are not that intuitive for a beginner. A little
training is invaluable.

Once people are let loose on the web - it's hard to reel them back in.

